# Champagne bottles



## Logan (Jan 30, 2021)

I’m finding a few of these hand blown bottles I believe are champagne bottles. Wonder if these would be 1800’s bottles? They don’t have any mold lines and have applied tops. They also stand off kilter.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 31, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!  Yes they're champagne bottles, and probably date to the 19th or early 20th century.


----------



## NC btl-dvr (Feb 11, 2021)

I've always called them "Hock Wine" bottles.


----------



## Logan (Feb 11, 2021)

NC btl-dvr said:


> I've always called them "Hock Wine" bottles.


So is this a maker’s name or the style of bottle? I’ve been finding quite a few of them. Are they worth collecting?


----------



## Harry Pristis (Feb 11, 2021)

NC btl-dvr said:


> I've always called them "Hock Wine" bottles.



Not hock [tall/high] wine bottles.


----------



## Logan (Feb 11, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> Not hock [tall/high] wine bottles.
> 
> View attachment 218802


The body style looks more like burgundy bottle.


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 11, 2021)

They were (in my experience) a "general use" bottle used for everything from alcohol to household cleaners and so forth and appear to date from the 1880's through the early 1920's.  I've seen crates and crates of them in basements in New Hampshire, which makes me think people probably used them to bottle cider and things like that as well.  They are extremely common, practically indestructible, and also unfortunately practically unsellable.  Yours with the sea growth might have a bit of a market but I honestly leave them in the hole when I dig them.  Hock wine bottles are taller and skinnier than these and do not have as much of a kick up.


----------



## Logan (Feb 11, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> They were (in my experience) a "general use" bottle used for everything from alcohol to household cleaners and so forth and appear to date from the 1880's through the early 1920's.  I've seen crates and crates of them in basements in New Hampshire, which makes me think people probably used them to bottle cider and things like that as well.  They are extremely common, practically indestructible, and also unfortunately practically unsellable.  Yours with the sea growth might have a bit of a market but I honestly leave them in the hole when I dig them.  Hock wine bottles are taller and skinnier than these and do not have as much of a kick up.


Thank you for the info. These are absolute tanks which is probably why I find so many. They age well in the sea floor.


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 11, 2021)

i


Logan said:


> The body style looks more like burgundy bottle.


 THEY LOOK REAL NICE WHEN THEY ARE CLEAN UP THEY WILL LOOK REAL GOOD ON DISPLAY    LOT OF THE PUBLIC HAS NEVER BOTTLE LIKE YOU DUG.  US  DIGGER LIKE YOU ARE SAVEING HISTORY ONE BOTTLE AT A TIME   KEEP IT UP


----------



## Logan (Feb 11, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> i
> 
> THEY LOOK REAL NICE WHEN THEY ARE CLEAN UP THEY WILL LOOK REAL GOOD ON DISPLAY    LOT OF THE PUBLIC HAS NEVER BOTTLE LIKE YOU DUG.  US  DIGGER LIKE YOU ARE SAVEING HISTORY ONE BOTTLE AT A TIME   KEEP IT UP


One bottle at a time! So much fun hunting for glass.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 11, 2021)

Logan said:


> View attachment 218138View attachment 218139
> I’m finding a few of these hand blown bottles I believe are champagne bottles. Wonder if these would be 1800’s bottles? They don’t have any mold lines and have applied tops. They also stand off kilter.


My first thought was Italian bitters bottles.
Just a thought.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 11, 2021)

Logan said:


> View attachment 218138View attachment 218139
> I’m finding a few of these hand blown bottles I believe are champagne bottles. Wonder if these would be 1800’s bottles? They don’t have any mold lines and have applied tops. They also stand off kilter.


How tall are they i found very similar bottles if they are 7 inches tall or so.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 11, 2021)

Logan said:


> One bottle at a time! So much fun hunting for glass.


YES IT IS FUN  SO MUCH HISTORY & STORIES ON EACH BOTTLE YOU DIG   IF YOU LOOK CLOSE EACH BOTTLE THAT YOU DUG ARE NOT MAIDED THE SAME


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 19, 2021)

Logan said:


> View attachment 218138View attachment 218139
> I’m finding a few of these hand blown bottles I believe are champagne bottles. Wonder if these would be 1800’s bottles? They don’t have any mold lines and have applied tops. They also stand off kilter.


Is that lichen on those bottles? 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 19, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Is that lichen on those bottles?


Robby, that is barnacle growth. Logan dives for relics I guess... I'd like too be able to do that.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 19, 2021)

Barnacle bill? I hardly recognize him anymore. Lol! I thought that but no barnacle.  Just the spots. Looked like lichen a little. Thanks Fred. Me too on the diving. I got my certification.
ROBBYBOBBY64.








						1930s BARNACLE BILL TIN WIND UP TOY EXCELLENT WORKING CONDITION   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1930s BARNACLE BILL TIN WIND UP TOY EXCELLENT WORKING CONDITION  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 19, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Barnacle bill? I hardly recognize him anymore.


That's from the same person selling the $20 star note...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 19, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> That's from the same person selling the $20 star note...


Your absolutely right. Barnacle Bill looks alot like Popeye the Sailor Man. Spell check kept changing Popeye the Sailor to Popeye the Savior man. Lol! Who programmed this thing.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## SandiR (Apr 11, 2022)

Logan said:


> The body style looks more like burgundy bottle.


champagne or beer


----------



## SandiR (Apr 11, 2022)

They may have had second uses for household cleaners and such, but this style of bottle was made specifically for champagne and beer - highly carbonated beverages that needed to have strong glass (so they wouldn't explode) and a string rim that a cork could be tied onto.


----------

